# JAY - Jayride Group



## System (18 December 2017)

Jayride is an e-commerce marketplace and booking platform that aggregates, structures and distributes airport ground transport information and allows travellers to compare, contrast and book various ground transportation solutions and services for travel to and from an airport.

With Jayride, passengers can search and compare ground transportation options including airport shuttle buses and private transfers based on their destination and preferred route.

Jayride's largest market is the US, with its head-office in Sydney, Australia.

It is anticipated that JAY will list on the ASX during January 2018.

https://www.jayride.com


----------



## sptrawler (19 December 2017)

Is this an advert, or a heads up for a stock listing?


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Is this an advert, or a heads up for a stock listing?



It's just a heads up for a stock listing. It did read a little like an advert, so I have removed some of the superlatives and simplified the company description.


----------



## kenny (2 January 2021)

*JAY *made Criterion's list of stocks to watch in 2021. A contrarian play for the recovery post COVID vaccine and return of travel?

*Jayride (ASX: JAY) – $12 million*
As a facilitator of transport to and from airports, Jayride was in the eye of the virus storm and its share price suffered accordingly (down 70 per cent for the year).

But revenue improved in October – up 27 per cent – and the company has replenished its coffers with a $2.5 million capital raising.

Jayride’s platform allows users to compare 3700 services to 1600 airports in 110 countries. Jayride, naturally, clips the ticket on each ride.


----------



## Tommy Shelby (9 April 2021)

Anyone across this business? 

I've kept an eye on it since COVID and see it as having a lot of potential as things return to normal. Based on the latest market update it would appear that this has happened however I wonder how much is just a oneoff due to spring break/easter break in the US?


----------

